# Chain link fencing



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So, from what I am reading chain link is pretty much the most goat proof fencing (if there is such a thing) there is. I understand it's more expensive and kind of ugly in my opinion.... takes away from the farm feel, but I want my babe's to be secure. Has anyone installed it? What was your price said and done and do you have pictures?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Woven wire no climb horse fence is just as good. I'd rather go with that then chain link.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a bunch of chain link fence panels (dog kennels) and they keep the goats in and predators out. But, they also tend to get stretched out from the goats scratching and running along the fence to get the itchy hair off. (and it then looks like a big furry fence). 

The bottom rail is rotting and they constantly need the gates re-tightened. But, they work, for me. If I could have put up the horse fencing like what was posted, I think that would have worked better. (and looked a lot better and been less expensive!)


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi, we use woven wire here at our farm as well and it's worked great. It doesn't fall apart like welded wire, and it's strong enough to keep out much larger things then our little goats. (we have Nigerian dwarves) We also put barbed wire along the top, and along the bottom on the outside to keep predators out. The only problems we've had with the fence is that the younger goats can stick their heads through the 4x4 squares, and sometimes a goat can manage to slip under the fence as they try and eat that greener grass on the other side.  

We did manage to solve this problem with our buck field. We sunk large posts (they were used guardrail posts, free, and about 6 to 8 inches in diameter). We put a layer of woven wire fence on the outside, then a second layer on the inside of the posts. For the second layer we stomped down the bottom 6 inches or so of the fence so that it lies on the ground. That way, no goat can reach their head through the fence, and no goat can get under. It's certainly more expensive that way, and maybe not necessary, but I know that no goat is getting out of that fence, and nothing is getting through from the other side either. 

I haven't used chain link, but it seems more flexible than the woven wire. I'd think goats would be able to slip under, if they wanted to.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I wouldn't want to fence in a big area with chain length fence. How many goats do you have? How big of an area are you fencing off. We watch craigslist and started off with 2 dog kennels put together. We now have 4 I kept the center fence up and just opened an area just incase we ever need to separate one of them. It's worked out great. We only have 4 small goats. My husband just built them a new shelter for the winter so they don't have to be locked up in the barn all the time








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

We are fencing off about 1 to 2 acres for them to start out. We have two but will have 4 soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GoatMama123 said:


> We are fencing off about 1 to 2 acres for them to start out. We have two but will have 4 soon.


 In that case chain link is going to be cost prohibitive unless it's practically free.
We use 4' field fencing but had to add cattle panels to the top because of LGD jumping it.
In retrospect plain cattle panels would have looked a lot nicer. ;-)


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm just worried about getting that wavy bendy look using the other stuff... from them leaning etc. When you say cow panels do you mean the wire or the metal panel things


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of these are pictures of flooding from a couple years ago, I just went through and found pics that show my fencing... I was too lazy to go take new ones. The trick with chain link is to run tension wire tightly, top and bottom to hog ring the fabric to. It is the easiest stuff in the world to work with. I'm putting in some new pens, I'll take pics as I go... I have 1/2 acre fenced and double cross fenced, plus 2 pens in the barn, it cost about $2000.00


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*click to enlarge*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I appriciate all the feed back, we are starting to lean away from chain link and maybe do some goat woven pa els with the metal rods and the white horse fencing


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a mix of chain link panels, livestock panels, livestock rolled fencing and pallets as fencing at my place. My favorite by far are the livestock panels. I have noticed that the chain link panels stretch when the goats stand or rub on them.


----------

